# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie in de Wellness kliniek-ervaringen gevraagd

## masja

Hallo.
Ik heb de knoop doorgehakt, ik wil graag een afspraak maken voor een consult voor liposuctie. Of Liposculptuur heet het tegenwoordig.
Mijn keus gaat uit naar de Wellness kliniek in Genk (Belgie).
Heeft iemand ervaringen met de Wellness kliniek? Of weet je misschien iemand die daar een behandeling heeft ondergaan?
Zo ja, waren de resultaten bevredigend? Goede chirurgen? Is de behandeling goed gegaan?
Ik zou hier erg graag meer over horen.
Masja.

----------


## WL

Is goede kliniek, met uitstekende chirurg (dokter Hoeybergs) die weliswaar een bepaalde reputatie heeft in België dankzij tv-optreden maar zonder twijfelen een expert in zijn materie is.

----------


## madelon

Bel eens met www.silhouet.info Super goede chirurgen zijn allemaal van Belgie. Ook de prijs is redelijk voor twee zones betaal je 1725,- all in. Incl je lipo broekje.

----------


## san1974

kijk eens op mijn weblog http://liposculptuur.punt.nl ,ik heb namelijk 3 liposculpture`s gehad in kliniek CE in Rdam en ben ze zeer dankbaar en tevreden.suc6 ermee

----------


## madelon

Ik weet niet waar je vandaan komt, ik ben behandeld in Breda, bij Silhouet. Kliniek staat zeer hoog aangeschreven en ze zijn er erg vriendelijk. Ik ben heel erg tevreden en niet geheel onbelangrijk ze zijn de goedkoopste!

----------


## san1974

ik heb 3 zones 1895 betaald en lipo pak 110 euro bij kliniek Ce in rdam

----------


## madelon

Tel het eens op ? dit is niet je eerste en enige lipo daar! Dat is vaak het gevaar bij diverse klinieken ze doen het in stappen en uiteindelijk betaal je de hoofdprijs.

----------


## san1974

Madelon ik denk daar niet eens aan,je moest eens weten wat ik 5 jaar niet meer kon doen in mn leventje?ik ben herboren ....maar ga niet alle details nog eens vertellen hier,word er emotioneel van.Ik moest 2 lipo`s doen door verwijsing van mn huisarts en heb deze kliniek gekozen daarvoor en de 3e was mn eigen keuze dus....ik klaag niet!!Integendeel...IM happy en jij bent ook happy dus,einde discussie groetjes

----------


## san1974

Oja en waarom moest ik 2 keer een lipo?Nou zal ik je vertellen,omdat er met een plaatselijke verdoving maar 3 liter vet weg gezogen mag worden ivm complicatie`s en omdat ik extreme dikke benen had,hielp 1 keer niet dus moest 2 keer,dus 2keer 3liter vet....kijk maar eens op mn weblog..fijne avond nog.

----------


## Pientje

> Oja en waarom moest ik 2 keer een lipo?Nou zal ik je vertellen,omdat er met een plaatselijke verdoving maar 3 liter vet weg gezogen mag worden ivm complicatie`s en omdat ik extreme dikke benen had,hielp 1 keer niet dus moest 2 keer,dus 2keer 3liter vet....kijk maar eens op mn weblog..fijne avond nog.


Zullen we het gezellig houden? Madelon bedoelde er niets mee.

----------


## san1974

Ik bedoelde er ook niets mee,heb gewoon eerlijk mn verhaal verteld,waarom ik een lipo heb gehad enz ...Staat niks geen negatiefs in mn reaktie gr sandra

----------


## lydievi

Ik ben ook in de Wellness Kliniek in Belgie geweest (mini facelift). Uitstekend resultaat! ik denk dat ze in belgie een heel stuk verder staan qua controle op privé klinieken, en dat is toch wel belangrijk! De wellnesskliniek lijkt op een "echt" ziekenhuis, met alles erop en eraan en dat gaf voor mij vertrouwen.
Ik overweeg nu een borstvergroting met siliconen (hoog profiel) implantaten, heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? Hoog profiel? of anatomisch gevormd?

----------


## Brigitte22

ik ga ook naar de Wellness kliniek maar dan voor een borst vergroting maar wat schelen de prijzen zeg per kliniek hebben jullie nog tips waar je rekening mee moet houden als je een operatie onder gaat ?
groetjes Brigitte

----------


## Miriam K

De Wellness Kliniek in Belgie is zeker aan te bevelen. Uitstekende zorg aan betaalbare prijs! Mijn vriendin en ik zijn er samen geweest. Ik voor Liposuctie van buik, maag en dijen en mijn vriendin had een SMAS mini facelift. We zijn behandeld door Dr. Hanssen (Liposculptuur) en door Dr. Hoeyberghs (facelift). 
Ik voel me een stuk beter nu ik weer in mijn maatje 38 kan. Ik wou alleen dat ik het veel eerder had laten doen!  :Smile: 
http://www.wellnesskliniek.com/N_pla..._chirurgie.asp

----------


## Miriam K

De Wellness Kliniek in Belgie is zeker aan te bevelen. Uitstekende zorg aan betaalbare prijs! Mijn vriendin en ik zijn er samen geweest. Ik voor Liposuctie van buik, maag en dijen en mijn vriendin had een SMAS mini facelift. We zijn behandeld door Dr. Hanssen (Liposculptuur) en door Dr. Hoeyberghs (facelift). 
Ik voel me een stuk beter nu ik weer in mijn maatje 38 kan. Ik wou alleen dat ik het veel eerder had laten doen!  :Smile:

----------


## Katja

wat zijn de kosten dan van: dij, buik, lovehandels, en binnenbenen..

ben bij cosmipolitan geweest en daar vroegen ze alleen voor de buik en lovehandels 8.5 duizend euro voor :O iets te veel...

----------


## Emma26

Ik ben afgelopen donderdag ook door dr. Hanssen behandeld. Liposculptuur van m'n buik en love handles. Alleen maar lof voor deze kliniek. Ik werd als een koningin behandeld met een eigen kamer en badkamer. Ze zijn echt heel lief en zorgzaam. 
Dr. Hanssen heeft zelfs meer gedaan dan ik had gedacht. Hij heeft me helemaal gestroomlijnd. Zelfs in m'n rug zitten 4 gaatjes. Ik voel me nu alweer prima. Alleen m'n ribben doen nog pijn, maar dat schijnt een pijnlijk plekje te zijn.
Ben behandeld met slaapverdoving, dat is veiliger dan narcose.
Dr. Hanssen heeft al 14 jaar ervaring als liposculptuur arts en de kliniek is hoog gekwalificeerd. 
Katja, de kosten krijg je te horen tijdens het gesprek met de arts. Ik was 2000 euro kwijt en dat is niet veel voor de zorg die ik heb gekregen. In Belgie is de belasting ook lager, vandaar dat het daar goedkoper is - heeft niets met kwaliteit te maken.
Bekijk hun site maar eens. Die is heel duidelijk. Vandaar dat ik voor hen gekozen heb en ik heb er geen spijt van.

----------


## PsychoLady

Het is alweer 8maansen geleden dat ik lipo heb laten doen aan mijn lovehandels (flanken). Ze zijn weg, in ieder geval heel stukje daarvan (grootste stukje) :Smile:  maar helaas heb ik nog wel vet ophopingen op de behandelde plekker, die het resultaat minder maken :Frown:  Ik heb nog de littekens, ben benieuwd of ze bij andere volledig weg zijn. Ik ben ook bij Welness behandeld, ben ook zeer tevreden voor hun service, egt super! Morgen bellen voor een nieuwe afspraak om te zien of ze wat nog kunnen verbeteren (ik hoop op hun kosten), heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee?

----------


## Twijfelende

kan iemand me zeggen hoe ik dit kan sluiten ?? deze site

----------


## Emma26

Psycho Lady, bij mij zijn m'n buik, maag en lovehandles 11 dagen geleden gedaan bij de Wellnesskliniek en nu zijn de littekentjes al miniscule streepjes met een klein korstje. Ik denk dat ze over een maand en na een beetje zon al onzichtbaar zullen zijn.
Ben benieuwd wat ze in de kliniek zeggen over je lovehandles. Ik vond de arts juist zo grondig. Hij heeft bij mij zelfs de vetjes op m'n rug weggehaald.

Twijfelende, jouw zinnetje snap ik niet.

----------


## PsychoLady

Hai Emma, 
Eerst heelt t allemaal erg snel, maar je kan bij mij de littekens nog zien, ze zijn wel klein maar zichtbaar. Het zal ook erg persoonlijk zijn en van je huid afhangen denk ik. Ik heb best blanke huid , daar zou ook aan kunnen liggen. Ik heb al een afspraak gemaakt, dus het is afwachten(april pas). I ben best tevreden, er is veel vet weggehaald maar jah het is net niet netjes genoeg gedaan. Ik kan me ook voorstellen dat t erg moeilijk is op zo n moment om te schatten hoe en waar ze moeten afhalen. 
Ik zou te gek vinden om mijn maagstreek ook te laten doen, omdat mijn lovehandels weg zijn valt dat nu erg op. Maar zit beetje met t gedachten of t niet slecht uitpakt voor strax als ik kinderen wil. K zal strax daar ook over hebben met dokter. 
Het is wel mooie uitvinding he?  :Smile:  strax ben je super blij w8 maar, t leven wordt stukje mooier en makkelijker met kleding :Smile:  
Sterkte nog!

----------


## Emma26

Hoi Psycho Lady,
Ik ging naar de kliniek voor m'n maag/buik, maar toen ik al in de operatiekamer stond heb ik ook maar gevraagd of de dokter m'n (kleine)lovehandles wilde weghalen. Ik was ook bang dat die erg zouden gaan opvallen als de rest mooi gestroomlijnd was.
Kinderen heb ik al. Vroeger was ik altijd heel slank, maar langzamerhand groeide er een vetrichel op m'n maag. Nu heb ik over een tijdje hopelijk weer het lichaam van vroeger terug.
Ben jij ook door dr. Hanssen geopereerd?
Ik ben benieuwd wat je te horen krijgt in april.
Groetjes, Emma

----------


## zoewida

hallo

ik ben een vrouw van 34 ik overweeg een liposuctie heb een dochter van 2 jaar en ben na de zwangerschap nog geen gram afgevallen ik loop er depressief van kan iemand raad en de prijzen doorgeven

----------


## Emma26

Zoewida, liposculpture is geen manier om af te vallen. Er wordt vet weggehaald wat je met gezond eten en sporten niet weg kunt krijgen.
Heb je al eens geprobeerd te lijnen? (Geen wit brood meer eten en geen zoet beleg, koekjes, taart, zoutjes. Veel groente en mager vlees, vis, beleg, walnoten, zilvervliesrijst, roggebrood, fruit. En veel water of kruidenthee drinken).

----------


## PsychoLady

Hallo allemaal, 
Vandaag was ik even terug met de vraag of ze nog wat aan de kleine vetophoping konden doen. Zat een kuiltje en daarboven stukje vet, niet rampzalig, lijkt of ik net beetje lovehandels heb, maar jah als ik t heb laten doen dan wil k dat net niet natuurlijk. Ik was al zeer tevreden over hun service maar nu nog meer  :Smile:  Door dokter werd verteld dat hij correctie zal doen d.m.v plaatselijke verdoving. Hij kan dat klein beetje vetophoping verdelen over de kuiltje. Resultaat: geen kuiltje geen vetophoping :Smile:  En dit allemaal op hun kosten! EN dat zonder te hoeven janken dat t niet eruitziet (wat k van plan was te doen)  :Smile:  Ik heb nog intussen gemerkt dat veel mensen veel meer betalen voor lipo dan bij Wellness. Daar betaal je nu voor 1plek 999+lipopak van 100 ofzo. Pfff wat ben ik blij dat ik dit gedaan heb dames! Geen flanken die over de broek hangen! Nu mijn maag nog... nou niet nu maar ooit als ik het geld heb. Ik vind dit tog wel uitvinding van de eeuw  :Smile:  Dat ik al die jaren zoveel om treurde... ineens leg je 1000euro neer (3maanden werken) en is het weg. 
Ik merk wel dat ik dan te makkelijk vind en meer wil laten verbeteren. Is dit slecht? Het is niet zo dat ik slank ben en overdrijf hoor. Alleen het is zo makkelijk en al dat elende van jaren is ineens weg na paar maanden. 
mijn top 3 die tot mogelijkheden horen:
- maagstreek
- buik
- binnenkant dijen

----------


## 86Gena86

hallo,

wat mij opvalt is toch dat mensen snel op aanbiedingen afgaan, want belgie is nou eenmaal goedkoper als nederland maar even over de borstvergroting via welnesskliniek is een hele mooie aanbieding natuurlijk met "Monoblock" hydrogel protheses maar als je even verder kijkt zie je veel problemen m.b.t. lekkage en die aanbieding is juist voor deze prothese. 
wat ik wil zeggen is dat je niet gelijk op aanbiedingen af moet gaan. Ook kun je in ziekenhuizen terecht die ook aanzienlijk goedkoper zijn (in nederland)

en silhouet zullen wel kundige artsen zijn maar het zijn thorax artsen en niet allemaal plastische chirurgen, dat neemt niet weg dat ze heel veel operaties uitvoeren en ook goed werk afleveren maar toch mensen denk goed na voordat je in je lichaam laat snijden. 
spreek uit ervaring.... niks is zo belangrijk dan een goed en tevreden gevoel en mocht er iets zijn je vriendlijk wordt na behandeld!

groetjes

----------


## Katja

echt goedkoop die wellness kliniek joh..
ben uiteindelijk toch voor cosmipolis kliniek gegaan.. 7500 euro exact.. plus 350 euro overnachtingskosten.. behoorlijk prijzig ja! maar goed.. al betaal ik er 10.000 extra... het gaat hier natuurlijk wel om mn veiligheid en gezondheid.. deez kliniek zijn ze al bekend met mij.. 
maar ik vind het allemaal maar zwaar hoor.. ik heb ook nog geen flauw idee hoe mijn lichaam er echt uitziet.. durf mezelf nog niet eens te douchen.. alles doet pijn..

----------


## Emma26

Katja, bij de Wellnesskliniek was je ook in heel goede handen geweest hoor. Hoe lang is het geleden dat je behandeld bent? Je kunt rustig de volgende dag gaan douchen. Dat is juist lekker. Je knapt ervan op. In het begin is alles opgezet en heb je een paar dagen blauwe plekken. Maar het gaat steeds beter. Het duurt wel een half jaar voordat je het definitieve resultaat ziet. Bij bij is het nu 4 maanden geleden en ik heb nog steeds harde plekken (vocht) in m'n buik. Maar ik ben wel een stuk slanker en nog steeds heel blij dat ik het gedaan heb.

----------


## Katja

emma,
ja eerlijk gezegd ben ik wel nieuwsgierig naar wellness kliniek.
Cosmipolis heeft een hele goede nazorg.. je verblijft een nachtje in een soort hotel dat op t eerste verdieping van het gebouw ligt.. superluxe kamers en hele lieve verpleegsters.. maar ik weet wel dat ik heel erg bang was voordat ik de operatiekamer in reed.. en ze konden me niet geruststellen.. ik voelde me niet op m'n gemak en begon echt te huilen. ze hebben me toen meteen onder narcose gebracht. 
als ik zo nadenk: je hoort een patient toch eerst gerust te stellen.. op dr gemak te stellen.. daar zijn ze tekort in gekomen. 
resultaat: ik die schreeuwend en huilend uit narcose kwam...

----------


## lily

Beste allemaal jullie mogen van geluk spreken dat de lipo geslaagd is. Maar deze kliniek van Hoeyberghs aanraden is toch gevaarlijk hoor. Wij zijn op dit moment met 14 dames (tot nu toe) die verminkt zijn voor het leven. Van mislukte flaporen, scheve ogen, facelifts, borstvergrotingen, slechte nazorg, wel betaalde maar niet uitgevoerde operaties, ongevraagde borstvergrotingen die dan ook nog eens mislukt zijn ipv een borstcorrectie het is niet gek genoeg maar daar gebeurt het allemaal. Ik kan nog uren door gaan over wat daar allemaal gebeurt, gewoon schandalig.
Mensen die problemen hebben met deze kliniek mogen steeds hun verhaal achter laten bij [email protected] wij zullen er alles aan doen om je verder te helpen. Lily.

----------


## Emma26

Sorry, maar ik vind het echt heel moeilijk je verhaal te geloven Lily. Ben voor een lipo in de Wellnesskliniek geweest 7 maanden geleden en vorige week weer voor een correctie op m'n eigen verzoek (vond dat er nog wel een vetje weg kon). Dit hebben ze kosteloos gedaan en de service is echt geweldig.
Ze hebben een heel kundige arts en hele lieve verpleegkundigen. Ik voelde me beide keren in prima handen (en ik ken nog een paar mensen die tevreden zijn over de kliniek). 
Beide keren kreeg ik een eigen kamer en steeds weer kwamen ze langs om me in de gaten te houden. Ze zijn ISO gecertificeerd (wat lang niet alle klinieken in Nederland zijn) dus ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ze er een rotzooitje van maken. 
Wel betaalde, maar niet uitgevoerde operatie lijkt me een vreemd verhaal. Kan me er niets bij voorstellen, tenzij de patient zelf niet komt opdagen als hij/zij ingepland staat. 
Ik heb trouwens pas na de operatie betaald. 
En ongevraagde borstvergrotingen ???????? Lijkt me ook typisch.

----------


## lily

Beste Emma, dit is een steek in het hart van de vele patiënten die door Hoeyberghs verminkt zijn voor het leven. Het is in de kliniek misschien wat verbeterd omdat er teveel rechtszaken bezig zijn tegen Hoeyberghs. Het is jou natuurlijk vrij van te denken wat je wil maar wij weten beter. Ik zou je eens moeten uitnodigen om te komen kijken naar de realiteit die wij dagelijks moeten verdragen. Eigenlijk neem ik het jou toch wat kwalijk hoor, na 9 jaar heb ik en de anderen nog steeds verdriet en de onnodige pijn die we moeten ervaren na het onvakkundig gepruts van deze man. Van de andere kant ben ik blij voor jou dat je er goed uit gekomen bent, jij hebt geluk gehad. Hou het nieuws maar in het oog. De waarheid zal naar boven komen en dan zal je je woorden moeten inslikken.
Ik bedoel dit helemaal niet onbeschoft naar jou toe dus begrijp me niet verkeerd. Het zou toch beter zijn om je uitspraken te overwegen voor je ze schrijft en eens denkt aan de mensen die echt leed hebben. Alles wat ik en de anderen vertellen is de echte waarheid zonder overdrijven daar kan je van op aan. En ja, de ongevraagde borstvergroting is wel echt gebeurd, er was een correctie afgesproken! De facelift was ook duidelijk afgesproken, als je dan achteraf merkt dat deze niet uitgevoerd is en je de melding krijgt dit gaat niet bij jou omdat je roker bent, sorry hoor maar dit kan niet. 
Ik ga het hier bij laten, groetjes Lily.

----------


## Leona

Wij zijn super tevreden over de Wellness Kliniek in Genk! het is al de tweede keer dat ik er samen met mijn vriend behandeld ben. Het resultaat na mijn liposuctie (van buik, maag en lovehandels) is prachtig! De liposuctie arts was dr. Hanssen. Mijn vriend voelt zich ook een ander mens na zijn neuscorrectie door Dr. Hoeyberghs. Het verhaal van Lily lijkt mij ook te bizar om waar te wezen! Een ongevraagde borstvergroting? daar geloof ik echt niet in! En als een chirurg beslist om op het laaste moment geen facelift te doen, zal hij daar wel zijn redenen voor hebben. Waarschijnlijk zag hij dat je bloedvaten niet goed waren, en heeft hij daarom de operatie afgelast? Dat kan je toch alleen maar toejuigen? Hoeveel artsen zouden kiezen voor het geld ipv het risico? Je hele verhaal is al te bizar Lilly! ..ik begin zelfs te geloven dat je er nooit geweest bent en een andere reden hebt om deze larie te verkopen.
Want iedereen die in de Wellness Kliniek behandeld is weet dat het er heel erg professioneel aan toe gaat. Er wordt je zeker niks aangepraat: integendeel. Het advies na elke consultatie was steeds om er nog eens goed over na te denken...maar ik hoef niet meer na te denken! Als ik het geld weer bijeen heb sta ik er morgen terug!:)

http://http://www.wellnesskliniek.co..._chirurgie.asp

----------


## Leona

Ik kan de Wellness Kliniek, als ervaringsdeskundige, zeker aanbevelen! Ik ben er al twee keer samen met mijn vriend behandeld. Het resultaat van mijn liosuctie van maag, buik en lovehandles is echt prachtig! 4,5 kg vet weg en een kledingsmaat minder. De meeste mensen zeggen dat het lijkt dat ik 10kg vermagert ben! Min vriend had een neuscorrectie en is een ander mens! veel zelfzekerder geworden! hij heeft nu ook een nieuwe baan en voelt zich als een vis in het water! 
De Wellness Kliniek was top!..elke keer weer!

----------


## Leona

Meer informatie over de behandelingen in de Wellness Kliniek: 

http://www.wellnesskliniek.com/N_pla..._chirurgie.asp

----------


## Leona

De wellness Kliniek is Top! Dr. Hoeyberghs en Dr. Hanssen zijn mijn favoriete chirurgen: altijd correct, altijd heel erg professioneel. Lily, je verhaal is al te bizar! en ik vrees 100% uit je duim gezogen! Uit meerdere ervaringen weet ik dat het een prima kliniek is! Mijn vriend en ik zijn er al twee keer behandeld. Ik had twee maanden een liposuctie van 3 zones en ben geweldig blij met het resultaat. Mijn vriend ook! Hij had een neuscorrectie. Twee jaar geleden had ik een borstvergroting. Ik ben er nog steeds heel erg blij mee ..alhoewel ik toen een stuk meer betaald heb voor die operatie, want nu is er blijkbaar een aanbieding in de wellnesskliniek voor 1999 euro.
Ik kan deze kliniek aan iedereen aanbevelen!  :Smile: 

tijdelijke aanbieding op 15 november 2008:

http://www.wellnesskliniek.com/N_pla...ing_belgie.htm

----------


## christel1

Als ik eerlijk mag zijn, ik ben geen voorstander van al die toestanden zoals liposuctie of borstvergrotingen. Laat aub aan een gezond lichaam niet prutsen als het niet levensnoodzakelijk is. Mijn zus heeft een dubbele borstamputatie ondergaan en ja ze heeft implantaten laten plaatsen maar ik had haar echt veel liever gezien gezond en zonder kanker en met kleine borsten, ze had ook een grapje gemaakt van geef me maar een maatje meer.....ze is al 10 jaar ziek 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Stofzuiger

Wel een oud topic, maar de vraag blijft actueel.  :Smile: 

Ik heb een week geleden liposuctie laten doen in de Wellness Kliniek bij dokter Hanssen.
Ik had een rijbroek (vetophopingen op de buitenkant van mijn bovenbenen) en er is 2,5 liter vet afgezogen. Het is prachtig geworden, zelfs al is het nog blauw en opgezwollen. Ik ben nu weer in proportie en ik heb heel blij met het resultaat. Dat had ik veel eerder moeten doen.

De kliniek is ruim en zeer netjes en alles gaat professioneel. Vriendelijke mensen, een kundige arts en een goede prijs. Ik ben 999 euro betaald plus 35 voor consult en 109 voor de compressiebroek.
De arts deed geen enkele poging om me meer zones aan te smeren, hij luisterde naar wat ik wilde en dat ging ie doen. Ik heb veel vet op mijn buik en lovehandles, maar daar zei hij niets over. Heel correct en klantvriendelijk dus.

Ik kreeg alleen lokale verdoving en toch deed de ingreep erg pijn. Af en toe bijna niet te harden zoveel pijn. Dat schijnt niet normaal te zijn en ik heb geen idee waarom het bij mij dan wel pijn deed. Het deed veel meer pijn dat het inbrengen van de verdovingsvloeistof. Het afzuigen duurde een half uur en ik was blij dat het klaar was.
Ik zag meteen resultaat, ik had deuken waar eerst vetbulten zaten. Fantastisch!
De eerste dag deed wel het meest pijn, toen de verdoving eruit trok werd het best heftig. Alsof mijn benen in brand stonden. Maar de tweede dag was dat al een heel stuk minder.
Na 2 dagen zwol de boel helemaal op en nu is het weer wat dikker, maar nog steeds veel minder dik dan het was.

Na een week heb ik nog steeds pijn, maar niet als ik stil zit/lig. Ik heb pijn als ik beweeg, dan is het een brandend gevoel en af en toe voelt het als spierpijn. Maar pijnstillers heb ik niet meer gebruikt sinds de eerste dag, dus het is goed te doen.

Ik kreeg in de kliniek een eigen kamer met badkamer voor een halve dag, heel luxe. Ik kreeg een badjas en wegwerpslippers aan en dat was erg fijn, want dat zat later onder de viezigheid.
Bij het verlaten van de kliniek kreeg ik een tasje mee met extra verbanden en onderleggers.
Al met al een heel goede ervaring in deze kliniek!

----------


## Stofzuiger

Het is nu twee weken na de liposuctie in de Wellnesskliniek.
Sinds 2 dagen is de pijn enorm afgenomen, als ik nu opsta en begin te lopen voel ik bijna geen pijn meer. Maar ik kan er nog niet op liggen, ik slaap nog steeds op mijn rug. Maar dat gaat niet lang meer duren, denk ik.
De zwellingen zijn nog hetzelfde en die zijn flink. De blauwe plekken trekken langzaam weg en de wondjes zitten mooi dicht.
Het comressiebroekje heb ik nog dag en nacht aan en dat moet nog 2 weken. Ik wen aan dat broekje, maar dat lijkt me in de zomer wel anders. Ik ben blij dat ik het in de winter heb laten doen.
Nog steeds meer dan tevreden

Als iemand vragen heeft, vraag gerust wat je weten wilt. Hier of in een persoonlijk bericht, het kan allebei.

----------


## Stofzuiger

Het is nu 4 weken geleden sinds de liposuctie.
Het resultaat is prachtig, ik ben er heel erg blij mee. Die vetbubbels zijn weg en mijn dijen zijn strak en glad.
De zwelling is bijna weg en de blauwe plekken zijn helemaal verdwenen. 
Na 2,5 week kon ik weer op mijn zij slapen, dat was een hele verbetering.
Ik heb sinds gisteren de compressiebroek niet meer aan en ook dat gaat goed. De broek gaf steun en in het begin wil je die ook graag aan. Nu vind ik het heerlijk dat ie uit is. Mijn dijen zijn wel gevoelig zonder de broek, maar dat is maar een klein beetje.
Helemaal pijnvrij ben ik nog niet, maar dat zal niet lang meer duren, denk ik. Ik voel af en toe een steek, maar meestal voel ik niets. 
Ik zou het zo weer doen, zelfs als het weer zo'n pijn zou doen tijdens de ingreep zelf. Het is het allemaal waard geweest.  :Smile: 

Wat de Wellness Kliniek betreft: die belden vandaag om te horen hoe het met me ging.

----------


## Rotkop

LAAT JE NIET OPEREREN DOOR DR LUC VAN DAMMEN  :Mad:

----------


## Stofzuiger

> LAAT JE NIET OPEREREN DOOR DR LUC VAN DAMMEN


Joh, vertel dan meteen waarom niet, want met zo'n loze kreet kan ik niks.

----------


## MizzEspana

Ik ben voornemens naar de Linea Aesthetica in Brussel te gaan.
Heeft iemand daar ervaringen mee ?
Alvast bedankt !

----------


## Stofzuiger

Het is nu 6 maanden geleden sinds de liposuctie.
Het resultaat is prachtig, ik ben er heel blij mee. 
In de vakantieweken ben ik 4 kilo aangekomen, maar niks op mijn dijen waar de liposuctie is gepleegd. Het vet blijft op die plek echt weg.  :Smile:

----------


## Santje Rio

Dr luc van damme laat je niet opereren door hem! Hij heeft een litteken op me neus achtergelaten en geeft nog niet toe dat hij een fout heeft gemaakt hij is arrogant brutaal ik heb 5 maanden na me operatie nog een litteken op de brug van me neus. Voordat ik onder narcose ging heb ik hem niet eens gezien alleen de assistentes.

----------

